# Chapman MFA Screenwriting Applicants 2022



## Chris W

Applying to Chapman Screenwriting? Here's the official thread for Fall 2022 entry.

Deadline is December 1, 2021​













 Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Screenwriting


						The 2-year MFA in Screenwriting is an intensive program designed to encourage the development of your unique storytelling voice through the exploration of the intricacies of story structure and character development. Working under the mentorship of industry active screenwriters, you’ll learn to...
					


FilmSchool.org
Aug 31, 2020
Category: California






Here is FilmSchool.org's Admittance Data for the program from applications in our Film School Application Database:


Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Screenwriting Acceptance Rate






70%

Admitted
52   out of   74   Admitted



18%

Waitlisted
13   out of   74   Waitlisted



12%

*Not Admitted*
9   out of   74   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Here are requirements and creative prompts for this year:

*Application Requirements:*​
Statement of Intent: Submit an essay expressing your reasons for wanting to join the MFA Screenwriting Program. What are your personal and career goals, and how will this particular degree from Chapman University help you reach those goals? Your essay should be double spaced, size 12 font, and 1-2 pages in length.
Resume
2 Letters of Recommendation
Creative Supplement
*Other Required Materials:*​
Official copy of your undergraduate transcript from your degree granting institution
International Students: Please see "International Applicants" tab below for additional requirements
No additional information should be sent to Dodge College or the Office of Admissions outside of what is required on the application. Any outside work sent to either office will not be reviewed as part of the admission process.

*Please note that you may only submit Creative Supplement materials for your 1st choice major selected on the application. No other materials will be reviewed as part of the application process.*

_*The requirements below are for students applying for Fall 2022*_

*1. Creative Portfolio List*​Upload a one (1) to two (2) page list of activities that demonstrates your potential in your area of chosen specialization focusing on creative accomplishments. Include in this list specific items that you could submit, if requested, to Dodge College of Film and Media Arts. Each listing should include a brief description of the work and your role in its creation.

_Example of Portfolio listing (use this format):_

Title: Roger's Car
Position: Writer/Director
16 minutes, Video 2005. Valley College
Log line: Unusual circumstance allows a sixteen-year-old to get his first car. I wrote this story for a creative writing class and produced the film with the help of my friends.

*2. Transformational Moment Essay*​Submit a two (2) page essay describing a transformational moment in your life that fundamentally changed you as a person. Explain how you gained wisdom and greater understanding of the human condition as a result of this experience. _Essays should be typed, single-spaced, 12 pt. Times New Roman font, one-inch margins on all sides._

*3. Narrative Scene*​In no more than three (3) pages write a compelling dramatic scene based on this scenario:* Two people who are close, experience a sudden calamity that changes their relationship*. This may be written in short story or screenplay format. We are looking for the strength in your storytelling ability; there is no preference in format. _The tone of the scene can be comic or dramatic in any genre._

*4. Screenplay*​Screenwriting applicants are required to submit 20-30 pages of your best creative or dramatic writing. This could be the first act or other section of a feature screenplay (with context), a screenplay for a short film, all or part of an episodic script, a web series, a one-act play or an excerpt from a full-length play, a short story or an excerpt from a novel. This to be written by you without the collaboration of others and should be submitted as a PDF or Word document. _Please make sure that your submission includes your name, title, and year it was completed._
When do the decisions go out according to the school?​Decisions will be released by the end of April.

Also.... *BIG news*... We are interviewing Chapman admissions the end of October. Let us know what questions you want us to ask them here:






						Input needed - What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?
					

Exciting news: Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:   How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) Ask anyone about...



					www.filmschool.org
				




How's everyone's application going? Gooduck!


----------



## lucychoi97

Hello for those of you applying to Chapman Screenwriting 2022! My name is Lucy and I'm an international student from South Korea. I got accepted to Chapman Screenwriting 2021, currently in my first year. I wrote an article on how I got into the program so feel free to check it out for your reference!
Here's the link: How I Got into Chapman University’s Dodge College as an International Student
Best of luck to all of you guys!


----------



## Chris W

Please submit your questions to Chapman Admissions here:






						Input needed - What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?
					

Exciting news: Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:   How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) Ask anyone about...



					www.filmschool.org
				




We're interviewing them towards the end of October.


----------



## Chris W

Check out our new LONG interview with the Chapman Film School Admissions department:














 How to get into Chapman's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts: Tips from the Department of Admissions (Part 1)


					Rising to number 4 on the Hollywood Reporter's annual rankings of the best U.S. film schools, Dodge College of Film and Media Arts at Chapman University is a hidden gem outside of Hollywood. Notable alumni include the Duffer brothers (Stranger Things), Justin Simien (Dear White People), and...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 4, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Chris W

How's everyone's application coming?


----------



## Chris W

So now that the deadline has come and gone. How'd the application go for everyone? Hopefully you were able to turn it in on time?

If you haven't yet please remember to add your application to our application database:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




Good luck everyone!


----------



## lschiozer

Hello guys, I've been invited to an interview and I'm very nervous and excited! Do you have any idea of how those interviews from Chapman are? I'm from Brazil and the admissions processes here are very different.


----------



## its_me_mari

lschiozer said:


> Hello guys, I've been invited to an interview and I'm very nervous and excited! Do you have any idea of how those interviews from Chapman are? I'm from Brazil and the admissions processes here are very different.


Olááá! Brasileira aqui também! 

Have you applied for the Screenwriting or TV Writing and Producing?


----------



## lschiozer

its_me_mari said:


> Olááá! Brasileira aqui também!
> 
> Have you applied for the Screenwriting or TV Writing and Producing?


Oi  

I've applied for the Screenwriting MFA which is weird because I know that there are no interviews haha.


----------



## lschiozer

Hi everyone, 

I contacted the Office of Graduate Admission and they told me they started interviewing for MFA in Screenwriting this year! I don't think they interview everyone but I'm not sure. They said the interview is a casual conversation and that they'll ask about us, our work and application, the usual stuff


----------



## lschiozer

Hi guys, I had my interview on Tuesday with Susan Isaacs and Pavel Jech. They were really nice. Anyone else here already had their interview as well?


----------



## lschiozer

My portal just updated with "status: decided" but there's nothing else there!!!! No decision. It may be coming soon!!!


----------



## its_me_mari

lschiozer said:


> My portal just updated with "status: decided" but there's nothing else there!!!! No decision. It may be coming soon!!!


Same here!!!!


----------



## AY3AR0N

Got my decision this morning. I got in! Best of luck to everyone, hope to see you this fall


----------



## Chris W

Congrats everyone who got in! If you didn't, don't give up!

The page to join the private Chapman club for accepted applicants is below:



			PRIVATE CLUB - Chapman
		


The private forum is here:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/chapman-private-forum.155/
		


I don't think a thread has been created there yet for accepted 2022 Applicants so please create one.


----------



## lschiozer

I got in as well!!!!!!!!! 😭😭💙 I'm so happy!!!


----------



## its_me_mari

lschiozer said:


> I got in as well!!!!!!!!! 😭😭💙 I'm so happy!!!





AY3AR0N said:


> Got my decision this morning. I got in! Best of luck to everyone, hope to see you this fall



Huuuuuuge congrats guys! So happy for you =D


----------



## lschiozer

Did anyone receive scholarship? Do they notify us right at the same time we receive our acceptances letters?


----------



## Chris W

Everyone please be sure to add your Applications to our application database so we can improve our acceptance data and help other applicants.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you have any questions on how to add your application or suggestions on how to make the database better please let me know.


----------



## AY3AR0N

lschiozer said:


> Did anyone receive scholarship? Do they notify us right at the same time we receive our acceptances letters?


I got my scholarship notification a few hours after


----------



## lschiozer

Who is going to Chapman here? I'm still deciding between Chapman and BU.


----------



## bagofcupcakes

I think that would come down to your preference for where you would like to live.


----------



## Ijustwantacat

Hi! I was also accepted!


----------

